# Cartier Love Bracelet and Airport Security



## livethelake

I'm curious.....for those who have the love bracelet and travel.......how much of a pain in the butt is it?  

I was at Cartier today and the manager told me some airlines have been "trained"  understand that the bracelet can't be removed -lol.  

Does anyone use the Fly Clear lanes and does it make any difference getting thru security if you're wearing the bracelet?    

Please share your experiences


----------



## bextasy

i am also wondering the answer to your post because when i recently bought mine cartier told me it WOULD go off and i have asked around and three people told me it WILL NOT go off? i am so confused....


----------



## Bride2B

If it is GOLD ELECTROPLATED will it go off??
Thanks


----------



## livethelake

My question was really not about whether the bracelet will set off the alarms, I'm guessing it will.  I was more concerned about how TSA reacts to the bracelet and the inability to remove it...


How much hassle will TSA give you?  And if you're a registered traveler (with a Fly Clear pass), does that help at all?


----------



## luvhautecouture

What does this bracelet look like?


----------



## livethelake

There are a variety of styles and gold options.  The basic bracelet is gold and there are several diamond options.

This thread shows the bracelet in yellow gold with the 4 diamonds

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-bangle-133144.html

There are a few more threads on this bracelet, if you do a search on cartier love bracelet, you should find them


----------



## FleurDeLis

I have a rose gold love bracelet and it sometimes sets off security.  I have had mine for 4+ years and it seemes to be setting off the alarms more and more . . . . but security is trained for it.  I think that as these bracelets grew in popularity and security got tightened they did school the agents that these bracelets set off the alarms.  

I wear mine all the time and it is still random about setting off the alarms.  It is not a big deal . . . . as long as you are comfortable being pulled to the side and searched with a wand


----------



## Sammyjoe

I have a white gold one and I travelled from the UK to the US over Nye/xmas, it did not set any alarms off, but if it had, I didnt have the screw driver with me and there is not way, they are chopping off my arm.x


----------



## luvhautecouture

livethelake said:


> There are a variety of styles and gold options.  The basic bracelet is gold and there are several diamond options.
> 
> This thread shows the bracelet in yellow gold with the 4 diamonds
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/cartier-love-bangle-133144.html
> 
> There are a few more threads on this bracelet, if you do a search on cartier love bracelet, you should find them


OOOOH I've seen the advertisements for these.  thanks!


----------



## livethelake

Thanks for the feedback everyone.  I was thinking about buying the cuff rather than the bracelet but it according to Cartier, it's not available with diamonds...

So now my only decision is 4 or 10 diamonds.  DH should be thrilled...it will make his VD shopping so much easier this year


----------



## La Vanguardia

FleurDeLis said:


> I have a rose gold love bracelet and it sometimes sets off security. I have had mine for 4+ years and it seemes to be setting off the alarms more and more . . . . but security is trained for it. I think that as these bracelets grew in popularity and security got tightened they did school the agents that these bracelets set off the alarms.
> 
> I wear mine all the time and it is still random about setting off the alarms. It is not a big deal . . . . as long as you are comfortable being pulled to the side and searched with a wand


 
I have the same and it sets off security alarms at random ... it's weird.


----------



## bextasy

just wanted to update that i wore my bracelet for the first time today through security and it set it off they put me in a seperate room and were rubbing me all over with that wand. it was hilarious!


----------



## suzie w

mine go off randomly...  but i just pull up my sweater and reveal it and they leave me alone.  i have never been asked to take it off or anything like that...  sometimes they take the wand and swipe me again.  i believe their biggest concern is concealed items that set the alarm off---  i have mine on for 10 yrs...the second one for 5 yrs now-  and have never taken it off!  even during 2 childbirths!


----------



## vcluxe

bextasy said:


> just wanted to update that i wore my bracelet for the first time today through security and it set it off they put me in a seperate room and were rubbing me all over with that wand. it was hilarious!


did you buy the bracelet from cartier?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Mine didn't go off going one way but they did coming home. The lady looked at my wrist and said it's my bracelets. Made me walk through again, arm extended and viola, I was on my way.


----------



## darkangel07760

Both my SO and I were stopped while on our vaca to Florida.  We were pulled asideand patted down!  Oi!  And we definitely know it was the bracelets.


----------



## lingbo105

fly many times with varies airlines, never have any problem with it...no one ever ask me to remove it...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> Both my SO and I were stopped while on our vaca to Florida.  We were pulled asideand patted down!  Oi!  And we definitely know it was the bracelets.


I thought I was going to get a pat down but the female TSA employee said it is her bracelets to the male employee and made me walk through with my arm extended. Just my arm beeped and they let me go. None of my other gold jewelery ever set off the  metal detectors which makes me wonder why the loves do?


----------



## Greentea

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I thought I was going to get a pat down but the female TSA employee said it is her bracelets to the male employee and made me walk through with my arm extended. Just my arm beeped and they let me go. None of my other gold jewelery ever set off the  metal detectors which makes me wonder why the loves do?



It's probably because of the amount of gold concentrated into one relatively small piece. And any other necklace or bracelet that is also very heavy, you could remove before going through the scanner.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I thought I was going to get a pat down but the female TSA employee said it is her bracelets to the male employee and made me walk through with my arm extended. Just my arm beeped and they let me go. None of my other gold jewelery ever set off the  metal detectors which makes me wonder why the loves do?


 
However... here is the strange part.  We got "beeped" at the Sacramento airport, but no beep at the Orlando airport.  
They saw our bracelets, and mentioned it was probably that, but in Sacramento they patted us down anyway.  
No pattern at all!  I wonder if ot is because they are different machines?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> However... here is the strange part.  We got "beeped" at the Sacramento airport, but no beep at the Orlando airport.
> They saw our bracelets, and mentioned it was probably that, but in Sacramento they patted us down anyway.
> No pattern at all!  I wonder if ot is because they are different machines?


I know. It is so weird. Makes me wonder if some of the machines don't work. lol


----------



## adeener

The trick is to bend your arm in the shape of an "L" against your body. I haven't set off an airport alarm yet!!!!


----------



## onegirlcreative

for me&#8212;and maybe because my bangle is a size 19&#8212;i have to get wanded every single time i travel (or just walk thru a security). it's  not necessarily a pain, per se, as i just plan ahead and know that i will be wanded. my husband knows this and knows i refuse to take my bangle off. i guess as long as you plan in advance, you should be good. but there hasn't been one time that it didn't set it off.

fyi, i've never been asked to remove it. i just tell them right after it beeps that it's my bracelet and i can't remove it.


----------



## onegirlcreative

livethelake said:


> My question was really not about whether the bracelet will set off the alarms, I'm guessing it will.  I was more concerned about how TSA reacts to the bracelet and the inability to remove it...
> 
> 
> How much hassle will TSA give you?  And if you're a registered traveler (with a Fly Clear pass), does that help at all?



even when i traveled to heathrow, they knew exactly what the cartier LOVE bracelet was and didn't have a problem. as i stated above, i've never been asked to remove it, and this was even traveling to heathrow, mccarren in vegas, laguardia in nyc, et al.


----------



## darkangel07760

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I know. It is so weird. Makes me wonder if some of the machines don't work. lol


 
oh my gosh... you could be right!!! what a scary thought!!!


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

darkangel07760 said:


> oh my gosh... you could be right!!! what a scary thought!!!


I know.


----------



## vcluxe

can you guys let me know if this bracelet is authentic??
I would really appreciate it! you guys seem like experts and your opinion is valued greatly!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220824472861&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123

thank you!


----------



## almostaddict

Just got back from Vegas. Going to, the security did not went off but at the Vegas airport it did. I was patted down because there was no technician to operate the xray machine. They know about the bracelet, the airport security lady checked on my bracelet and said, " this doesn't come off right?" I said yes, and also going to Vegas at the houston airport, the security waiting right after u do the xray while inspecting my jewelry said, "oh, so you have one of those bracelet" and just let me go. But, don't worry on my way back to Houston I saw a lady with 3, yes 3 love bracelet stack together and I guess she did not really have a problem going thru security. No worries at all! Enjoy your upcoming trip!


----------



## jewel obsessed

I have not yet been stopped in an airport for my bracelet, and in actuality no one should, as gold does not really set off the metal detectors, only stainless steel, or other non-precious metals. I have been traveling since I was 2 years old and only my non-precious jewelry ever set off the machine, but never ever my gold or silver jewelry. Seems weird that some of you are getting stopped.


----------



## laurayuki

I've been wearing y CHanel watch/whitegold chanel ring and cartier bracelet through detector all the time and it doesn't go off. from what I understand more pure metal of gold/silver/platinum do not set the security door off. mix metals for costume jewelry or glasses/keys/coins do.


----------



## kpai

my cartier bracelet set off security all the time when traveling.  just have to be patience and let them do a pat down.  no big deal, just take a few minutes more in the security check.


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm kind of new to these bracelets. When you ladies say "wont come off" do you mean that passengers aren't willing to take them off because of its expensive value or because once its on its on?

Sorry if its a silly question


----------



## Candice0985

.pursefiend. said:


> I'm kind of new to these bracelets. When you ladies say "wont come off" do you mean that passengers aren't willing to take them off because of its expensive value or because one its on its on?
> 
> Sorry if its a silly question


 
hi pursefiend, the bracelets "don't come off" because they are screwed on with mini screw drivers. unless you bring your screwdriver with you (which im sure you would have the check in baggage because knowing security it would be a safety risk) it does not come off without un screwing the bracelet. it's a pain in the a** but we love our love bracelets anyways!


----------



## .pursefiend.

Candice0985 said:


> hi pursefiend, the bracelets "don't come off" because they are screwed on with mini screw drivers. unless you bring your screwdriver with you (which im sure you would have the check in baggage because knowing security it would be a safety risk) it does not come off without un screwing the bracelet. it's a pain in the a** but we love our love bracelets anyways!



wow that is so cool! I want one now


----------



## OneMarcilV

La Vanguardia said:
			
		

> I have the same and it sets off security alarms at random ... it's weird.



I guess it would depend in the setting if the sensor in the metal detector.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> hi pursefiend, the bracelets "don't come off" because they are screwed on with mini screw drivers. unless you bring your screwdriver with you (which im sure you would have the check in baggage because knowing security it would be a safety risk) it does not come off without un screwing the bracelet. it's a pain in the a** but we love our love bracelets anyways!



Also there is the chance of loosing the tiny screws as well.


----------



## vandermonde

livethelake said:


> I'm curious.....for those who have the love bracelet and travel.......how much of a pain in the butt is it?
> 
> I was at Cartier today and the manager told me some airlines have been "trained"  understand that the bracelet can't be removed -lol.
> 
> Does anyone use the Fly Clear lanes and does it make any difference getting thru security if you're wearing the bracelet?
> 
> Please share your experiences



"some airlines have been "trained"  understand that the bracelet can't be removed " that was cute! I usually take off my jewels when I go through the security, but the scanning machine buzzes for different reasons. I remember once it started to scream because of my lipstick. I joked to the security guard that would I hide a bullet or a mini gun in my lipstick? lol


----------



## freshie2096

I just want to share my story with you guys: My love bracelets set off the security alarm this morning and the custom officer asked me to take them off, I said " no, I can't !" and then they asked me to take my shoes off and walked throught the gate again. Guess what, it went off again! I ended up by doing full body search, what a joke!! I would not taking my bracelets off, no matter what!!


----------



## bagsforme

I went through airport security this weekend and it went off.  I told the agent sometimes it goes off, sometimes it doesn't.  She said angrily said "_those_ bracelets ALWAYS go off".  
Its not a problem if you go through the X-ray scanner.
Had to get a pat down.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Those of you setting off the detectors, what colour of bracelet do you have?  I wonder if the copper in the rose gold alloy does it.


----------



## habanerita

Not a Carier love bracelet, but a set of bangles Ive had since a teenager, cannot come off. They always set the alarm I always warn the Tsa, and I always have to go through patdowns.


----------



## skyqueen

vandermonde said:


> "some airlines have been "trained" understand that the bracelet can't be removed " that was cute! I usually take off my jewels when I go through the security, but the scanning machine buzzes for different reasons. I remember once it started to scream because of my lipstick. I joked to the security guard that would I hide a bullet or a mini gun in my lipstick? lol


You'd be surprised what a lipstick can hide!


----------



## skyqueen

habanerita said:


> Not a Carier love bracelet, but a set of bangles Ive had since a teenager, cannot come off. They always set the alarm I always warn the Tsa, and I always have to go through patdowns.


I go through security every week and my 4 bangles go off, too. I take them off and place them in my shoe.
You wouldn't believe the jewelry the TSA find!


----------



## skyqueen

faintlymacabre said:


> Those of you setting off the detectors, what colour of bracelet do you have? I wonder if the copper in the rose gold alloy does it.


The density of the metal.


----------



## birkinkellylove

does anyone wear the screwdriver necklace "just in case" of security issues? are you allowed to wear the necklaces?


----------



## chubbiebunnie

I have the RG and it went through the SAME metal detector twice last week. (Our flight was delayed a day.) 

The first time, I employed the 90 degree angle tactic and the machine didn't go off. The second time, I just walked through and...

the machine went off! 

I'll try sticking my arms straight out next time...the DBF was making fun of me, so I didn't try it.


----------



## dialv

So you walk through like a zombie? I wanted to take mine so badly on vacation but I am such a chicken.


----------



## laurayuki

Here are my list of airports and I have not had problem with most except for one: LGA terminal to Boston shuttle flights.  I typically wear RG bracelet with my Chanel J12 and Chanel white gold camelia ring and Dior rose gold rose ring all in no problem. 

LGA (except for the terminal to boston shuttle flights)
JFK (mostly jetblue terminal but have been to other terminals as well)
Newark 
Boston
SF
Boca FL
North Carolina
Turks and Caicos


----------



## OneMarcilV

freshie2096 said:
			
		

> I just want to share my story with you guys: My love bracelets set off the security alarm this morning and the custom officer asked me to take them off, I said " no, I can't !" and then they asked me to take my shoes off and walked throught the gate again. Guess what, it went off again! I ended up by doing full body search, what a joke!! I would not taking my bracelets off, no matter what!!



I do not blame you. What harm could a bracelet do? But, you could harm the bracelet by taking it off.


----------



## OneMarcilV

bagsforme said:
			
		

> I went through airport security this weekend and it went off.  I told the agent sometimes it goes off, sometimes it doesn't.  She said angrily said "those bracelets ALWAYS go off".
> Its not a problem if you go through the X-ray scanner.
> Had to get a pat down.



Her most likely is jealous that you have one and she did not.


----------



## OneMarcilV

birkinkellylove said:
			
		

> does anyone wear the screwdriver necklace "just in case" of security issues? are you allowed to wear the necklaces?



I do not know for sure but I am guessing that would not be allowed because screwdrivers can do harm.


----------



## OneMarcilV

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> I have the RG and it went through the SAME metal detector twice last week. (Our flight was delayed a day.)
> 
> The first time, I employed the 90 degree angle tactic and the machine didn't go off. The second time, I just walked through and...
> 
> the machine went off!
> 
> I'll try sticking my arms straight out next time...the DBF was making fun of me, so I didn't try it.



Delayed one day because of your bracelet. That seems crazy.


----------



## cartier_love

I would go through the body scanner, it will show where the metal is. It's just a drawing of a person and it will show a yellow box where it finds metal. They will check that area and let you go on.


----------



## vandermonde

skyqueen said:


> You'd be surprised what a lipstick can hide!


lol~~


----------



## chubbiebunnie

OneMarcilV said:


> Delayed one day because of your bracelet. That seems crazy.



ahah not because of my bracelet; there were tornadoes in the area and all the hail damaged the planes. It just so happened that I got into the airport right before the tornadoes came through. Just my luck!


----------



## cascherping

Since I've had the bracelet, I've set off the alarms in the airport with the Love bracelet. Takes a couple more minutes to go through security, but I'd rather do that than take it off and on. Just my two cents


----------



## OneMarcilV

chubbiebunnie said:
			
		

> ahah not because of my bracelet; there were tornadoes in the area and all the hail damaged the planes. It just so happened that I got into the airport right before the tornadoes came through. Just my luck!



At least you were someplace safe during the storm and not outside somewhere.


----------



## OneMarcilV

cascherping said:
			
		

> Since I've had the bracelet, I've set off the alarms in the airport with the Love bracelet. Takes a couple more minutes to go through security, but I'd rather do that than take it off and on. Just my two cents



That makes the best sense.  A bracelet is harmless.


----------



## freshie2096

OneMarcilV said:


> I do not blame you. What harm could a bracelet do? But, you could harm the bracelet by taking it off.



Just a quick updated: I went throught the airport security On the way back to home with held 90 degrees angle tactic and it did NOT Go off, that's really surprise me a lot, but the airport officers given me a curious look, oh well....thanks to tPF members for the tip and it saved me from getting trouble again, Love you guys


----------



## Monaliceke

I was at Dubai recently and it set off the alarm too. They (customs) also asked me to take it off, but i refused of course. Then, they get a lady officer to lock me in a room for a pat down.... so troublesome...


----------



## CTD

from personal experience, mine have not set of the airport security alarms. I have a RG cuff on my right arm and a WG bangle on the left arm. i have travelled domestically and internationally with both of them on a few times and have yet to set off an alarm.
On one occassion, a security guard told me to take them off even before i got to the gate and i told him that one of them doesnt come off at all. So, with all my jewellery on, i went straight through the gate without incident.

though some have experienced otherwise. i wonder why? Are they made differently depending on where and what year they were made? different batches?


----------



## awlang

I live in Hong Kong.  I got my Love bangle in Feb this year and it has set off the metal detectors in the Hong Kong, Singapore & Osaka airports so far.


----------



## OneMarcilV

Must be how the security scanner is set up.


----------



## Greentea

Just got back from JFK and the new scanners are so sensitive that even a thin wire gold bangle and a silver Tiffany bangle set it off.


----------



## kbella86

I have the YG love and I learned that if I hold my arm in an "L" shape then it won't go off, if I hold it straight down, it will. Weird but this method is tried and true!


----------



## lumy_

The L shape method doesn't work for me, I travel a lot for work and I try to walk through security holding my arm in that position, but the alarm has gone off every single time. Maybe I'm doing it wrong..


----------



## Ponchy

In Chicago airport security had me go thru three times telling me to wave my arm really fast thru the detector as I moved thru it.  Third time was the charm and I got thru without setting off alarms.  *At first when I set it off I held up my wrist to show her and she said "That's one of those bracelets you lock on, right.". I shook my head yes with a big smile.  Clearly the TSA is aware of this item in security


----------



## OneMarcilV

Greentea said:
			
		

> Just got back from JFK and the new scanners are so sensitive that even a thin wire gold bangle and a silver Tiffany bangle set it off.



Yes I really believe not it depends on the individual scanner and how sensitive it is. Or if the scanner is working properly.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## xoIBC

I'm sitting at Newark airport now and just went through security. I'm wearing the yellow gold and it didn't go off. Very easy. 

I will update after going through West Palm Beach!


----------



## Spice Girl

xoIBC said:
			
		

> I'm sitting at Newark airport now and just went through security. I'm wearing the yellow gold and it didn't go off. Very easy.
> 
> I will update after going through West Palm Beach!



Could be the scanner.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## purseaddict86

I have the white gold bracelet and it has never gone off in the scanners!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

I don't understand how it could set off security if it's solid gold?! I never have to take off jewelry although I havent traveled with the loves yet but I dont see a reason why it would cause any issue.


----------



## Monaliceke

Mine had set off all alarms at Dubai, Singapore, Sydney, 
Melbourne, Amsterdam, Brussels, Copenhagen.


----------



## usurp1

its a very pretty bracelet.   I wonder if you explain to the TSA agent that it wont come off  they can just scan you with the wand and see that it is in fact the bracelet setting the alarm off?  maybe it would be less of a problem then


----------



## cantbelieve

I was in fort lauderdale last week n I beeped n the tsa lady was like "oh it's one of those Chanel bracelet things that don't come off huh"..I just agreed n didn't even correct her..


----------



## Taneya

cantbelieve said:


> I was in fort lauderdale last week n I beeped n the tsa lady was like "oh it's one of those Chanel bracelet things that don't come off huh"..I just agreed n didn't even correct her..



I am not into jewelry till I fell in love with the Love bracelet, or I will probably be like her. So that is completely understandable :giggles:


----------



## inkyl

I've been patted down but only on the arm wearing the love bracelet and only at the small airport back home. It's never set off the alarms at the big airports


----------



## Spice Girl

The metal detector that I encountered yesterday did not pick up on my YG bracelet.

Sent from my iPad 64GB from where I am now.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I tried the L shaped arm trick and the alarm at HK airport didn't go off a couple days ago =P


----------



## phillj12

inkypina said:
			
		

> I've been patted down but only on the arm wearing the love bracelet and only at the small airport back home. It's never set off the alarms at the big airports



Had the same situation! Went to Hawaii and only old detector at Kona set it off, DCA didn't.


----------



## bex285

Work in an airport and beep every time I go through.

DEDICATION!


----------



## bellapurse

It does set off the alarms if you have lots of metals with you (watch, earrings, etc). I usually take those off before going thru and it doesn't set off the alarms.  Sometimes the alarms are to sensitive so before going thru I always tell them that the bracelet may set off the alarm and I can't take it off.  The problem is so minimal here in the US since now they have scanners. I just tell them in case.  In Europe there are some airports that still have the metal detectors and when I tell them , before going thru, they seem familiar with it.


----------



## Bethc

I went through the security at JFK without beeping this week. Maybe it's the new X-ray machines?


----------



## GeoLove

Sweetyqbk said:


> I don't understand how it could set off security if it's solid gold?! I never have to take off jewelry although I havent traveled with the loves yet but I dont see a reason why it would cause any issue.



Because it's not solid pure gold. The Love is 18K, which is a mixture of 75% gold and 25% other metal.


----------



## kiana904

GeoLove said:


> Because it's not solid pure gold. The Love is 18K, which is a mixture of 75% gold and 25% other metal.



Is this true of all 18k gold jewelry? I was under the impression that is pure gold. Why would the love set off the alarm but other gold jewelry don't? That part confuses me...


----------



## Love4H

kiana904 said:


> Is this true of all 18k gold jewelry? I was under the impression that is pure gold. Why would the love set off the alarm but other gold jewelry don't? That part confuses me...



Yup. I don't get it either.


----------



## Love4H

Prettybirds said:


> Having set off security four times in the last month, I can assure you, whether it's attributable to the metal content or the gold (hey, it's all metal) it will trigger the metal detector.  As I was forced to go back and forth, I noticed the security device wasn't being set off by people wearing wedding bands-but they're much smaller.
> I suppose it has to do with how high or low the settings are on the metal detector.



I only take of my watch but never my jewelry.

Last week I wore a big antique silver necklace from my great grandmother, didn't take it off, and no problem. Before that I wore a heavy gold collar type of necklace and it didn't start any security. 
Why would a love bracelet do it?


----------



## bagladyseattle

I went thru the Las Vegas and Seattle airport and I had no problem with my Love on... no beep at all.


----------



## Spice Girl

kiana904 said:


> Is this true of all 18k gold jewelry? I was under the impression that is pure gold. Why would the love set off the alarm but other gold jewelry don't? That part confuses me...



No gold by itself is to soft. Needs a small alloy of sort as a hardener.


----------



## glistenpearls

bagladyseattle said:


> I went thru the Las Vegas and Seattle airport and I had no problem with my Love on... no beep at all.



Wow you are lucky. I was in Vegas during xmas and it set off the alarm. The TSA lady did the pat down, I just had to suck it up. The woman behind me in the other hand wasn't too happy about the pat down. She was on and on about somebody has to cut her arms off before she's willing to remove all her jewelries and we are gold charms bracelet.


----------



## glistenpearls

^^ You think so? Well..yea I have 2 as well. I went through 3 airports in Dec, and I got patted down every single time.


----------



## elliesaurus

I went through Hong Kong, LaGuardia (NYC) and Indianapolis in the past month, no issues. I did beep at JFK and Narita though. Trying out the Chicago airport soon...


----------



## etk123

Ive been stopped twice. I figure the scanners are not all the same.  It's no big deal.


----------



## phillj12

I went through Washington Dulles and Kuaui and no problem. In Kona, HI it set it off, that one seemed to be the oldest machine!


----------



## Zarina

bagladyseattle said:


> I went thru the Las Vegas and Seattle airport and I had no problem with my Love on... no beep at all.


I found the airport scanners to be very odd!! My husband wears an 18kt Rolex Submariner, that he received when he graduated from medical school (with honours .... I am so proud of him!) and sometimes he sets off the scanners and sometimes he doesn't.
I wear one plain RG love bracelet and have set off EVERY scanner I have gone through since I received it.....Toronto, Chicago, Houston, Honolulu, Maui, Dubai, Detroit and Frankfurt. I even tried bending my arm in front of me, as someone suggested, no go 
My husband's watch weighs a ton ...... it seems odd that my bracelet sets off the alarm consistently, yet his Rolex is hit and miss.
From now on, I am not even going to bother with the archway metal scanner.......I will just head directly into revolving body scan right off the bat ---- less groping


----------



## KristenG

I'll be testing this tomorrow since I purchased mine during a cruise stop. I'm curious to see if I set off the machines. I have a RG Love, I'll report back later. LOL


----------



## Zarina

KristenG said:


> I'll be testing this tomorrow since I purchased mine during a cruise stop. I'm curious to see if I set off the machines. I have a RG Love, I'll report back later. LOL


I wonder if it is the copper content in the rose gold that causes the scanner to always register my bracelet.......???
Prettybirds, is your bracelet RG? 
I will be interested to hear how you make out after your cruise, KristenG, since your bracelet is RG as well


----------



## bellapurse

It's the overall amount of metal that is carried.  I tested this a couple of times.  I had everything on with me (watch, earrings, rings, and the bracelet and it set it off.  Then took everything off but the bracelet and it was ok.  It should be fine in a scanner without taking anything off.


----------



## elliesaurus

Prettybirds said:


> So maybe it's based on the age of the machine?



I read in this thread that if you go through the machines with your arms bent/wrist slightly raised, it doesn't beep. It's worked for me so far but once in awhile, you come across a TSA agent who insists that you keep your arms down by your side.


----------



## KristenG

I set the machine off at the Houston (George Bush) Airport this morning with my RG Love. They made me do a full patdown. DH was like, "Will this happen every time?" I told him it was worth it. Haha! I've only had it since Wednesday and I'd gladly endure a pat down so I don't have to take it off.


----------



## bagladyseattle

glistenpearls said:


> Wow you are lucky. I was in Vegas during xmas and it set off the alarm. The TSA lady did the pat down, I just had to suck it up. The woman behind me in the other hand wasn't too happy about the pat down. She was on and on about somebody has to cut her arms off before she's willing to remove all her jewelries and we are gold charms bracelet.



I went to Vegas the wkend before Xmas too and returned after new year.  I had no issue with both ways. It was weird, the other times my watch set off the alarm.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Zarina said:


> I found the airport scanners to be very odd!! My husband wears an 18kt Rolex Submariner, that he received when he graduated from medical school (with honours .... I am so proud of him!) and sometimes he sets off the scanners and sometimes he doesn't.
> I wear one plain RG love bracelet and have set off EVERY scanner I have gone through since I received it.....Toronto, Chicago, Houston, Honolulu, Maui, Dubai, Detroit and Frankfurt. I even tried bending my arm in front of me, as someone suggested, no go
> My husband's watch weighs a ton ...... it seems odd that my bracelet sets off the alarm consistently, yet his Rolex is hit and miss.
> From now on, I am not even going to bother with the archway metal scanner.......I will just head directly into revolving body scan right off the bat ---- less groping



Wow!  That was alot. The other time my watch set off alarm at Seattle but I had a ladies datejust but there are times that it did not set off.  You are right about Rolex is a hit and miss.


----------



## OneShinyface

I received the body scan at DFW at the end of March and the TSA person said it didn't matter with the machine, but coming back through SEA, I had to get patted down. They even checked my hair, which was in a big bun.


----------



## kiana904

We will be traveling soon as a family & I am debating if I should remove my love bracelet so it will be hassle free at the airport security since I have to carry DS going thru the scanners. If the alarm sounds & you have a baby with you, will it be too much trouble? i.e. they will have to check the baby too? If I were traveling alone, I would probably just wear it & risk it since it is a short flight. However, I'm not sure how it is with an infant. What does everyone think? Wear or remove my bracelet? I hate taking it off to be honest but just don't want DS' first travel experience to be a negative one if the TSA will be checking / patting him down too. TIA.


----------



## stmary

I'll be going on South East Asia tour in the summer; Thailand, Malaysia, Singapore and Indonesia and would like to know if any of these airports will set the alarm off, I do not mind if they have to pat me down but I'm just scared that if they ask me to take it off and if I said it won't come off without the screw they won't believe me or something, which I'm sure they will understand but just in case.I don't not want to take my bracelet off if I can and plan to cover my bracelet instead while I'm on this tour.

p/s: I will be on domestic flights on my tour as well and would appreciate it if anyone could chime in and tell me their experience on these airports. Thanks.


----------



## Bethc

My recent experience... I just traveled through 6 different airports in the US, while the new scan machines were fine, unfortunately, they're going back to the older metal detectors and they went off every time!  Since I couldn't take the bracelet it off,  I wound up having to getting a serious pat down by some very interesting people. 

If that bothers you at all I would not risk it.  Also, it takes time for them to find a woman to do the pat down and they'll either do it right in the middle of everything (so everyone can watch) or you can go into a room to do it.  I would definitely leave extra time, just in case!


----------



## CDNinNYC

kiana904 said:


> We will be traveling soon as a family & I am debating if I should remove my love bracelet so it will be hassle free at the airport security since I have to carry DS going thru the scanners. If the alarm sounds & you have a baby with you, will it be too much trouble? i.e. they will have to check the baby too? If I were traveling alone, I would probably just wear it & risk it since it is a short flight. However, I'm not sure how it is with an infant. What does everyone think? Wear or remove my bracelet? I hate taking it off to be honest but just don't want DS' first travel experience to be a negative one if the TSA will be checking / patting him down too. TIA.



I just travelled through JFK with my DD who is 1 and a half. My JUC set off the alarm. They didn't pat her down but did ask me to take off the bracelet.


----------



## Lovefour

I flew last week and got padded down at newark because of the Love. Flying out of Philly tomorrow with my sister in law and we both have the Love so should be interesting. Other times nothing!


----------



## kiana904

Thanks to all who responded. I'm leaning towards taking it off to avoid delays / issues at airport security at the moment... How I wish that it does not set off the alarms so the bracelet can stay on... oh well...


----------



## EMMAS80

I past schiphol airport amsterdam today. It went of and i told them i can't take it off so the frisked me and it was oke


----------



## lanasyogamama

In the US, when my LOVE has set off the security alarm, they have always either put me through the new machine or given me a pat down.

I was in Dublin Airport, set off the alarm, and the woman said "well, I know that (the Love) doesn't come off, but I need you to take off the other one (JUC) and your watch (BB) and I'll scan you with the hand wand."

I read here somewhere that they can't make you take off jewelry, so I pushed back, and didn't try to hard to get the JUC off, but she did make me take off my watch and she ran it through the machine the bags go through.  

I felt so uncomfortable handing over something so valuable!!  Does anyone know what my rights are?  Is it different country to country?


----------



## ame

I don't know what your rights are out of the US, but in the US you can likely request a pat down and a wand.  I tend to not wear any jewelry through security. Stupid I know, but I take it all off prior to getting to the airport and put it in my purse, and my purse is then put right inside one of my carryons.


----------



## lanasyogamama

ame said:


> I don't know what your rights are out of the US, but in the US you can likely request a pat down and a wand.  I tend to not wear any jewelry through security. Stupid I know, but I take it all off prior to getting to the airport and put it in my purse, and my purse is then put right inside one of my carryons.



Right, I have no idea what the rules are there, but she did a full pat down PLUS making me take off the watch.


----------



## Dany_37

I wear all my jewelry when traveling inside the U.S. and abroad, I have never been asked to take off my bracelets or watch...belt, yes. They do the full body machine scan and the wand and I'm on my way!


----------



## Richpineapple

hmm I'm not sure but last time when I was at SeattleTacoma International I forgot to take off my watch and belt and the alarm did not go off...


----------



## elliesaurus

I was in Paris CDG, of all places, and they kept trying to get me to take off my Love bangle. I told them it doesn't come off easily, without a screwdriver, and the agent asked me where I got a bracelet like that. To which I responded, "It's French." He shook his head and just let me through after that.


----------



## barbie444

I love your response to the agent. When I went through CDG back in May it also went off and they kept looking at it and I said it doesn't come off, then the agent asked if it was Cariter and I replied yes and then they let me go. 


elliesaurus said:


> I was in Paris CDG, of all places, and they kept trying to get me to take off my Love bangle. I told them it doesn't come off easily, without a screwdriver, and the agent asked me where I got a bracelet like that. To which I responded, "It's French." He shook his head and just let me through after that.


----------



## uhpharm01

elliesaurus said:


> I was in Paris CDG, of all places, and they kept trying to get me to take off my Love bangle. I told them it doesn't come off easily, without a screwdriver, and the agent asked me where I got a bracelet like that. To which I responded, "It's French." He shook his head and just let me through after that.



Good one


----------



## elliesaurus

barbie444 said:


> I love your response to the agent. When I went through CDG back in May it also went off and they kept looking at it and I said it doesn't come off, then the agent asked if it was Cariter and I replied yes and then they let me go.







uhpharm01 said:


> Good one




Hah, thanks!


----------



## annanas

I rarely take my watch off because my Love will beep anyway.  They've asked me to a few times but I just say it's pointless since I know I'm going to beep and they've never pushed it.  A few times I've put it in my bag before putting it through though, feels safer than just putting it in on its own.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

elliesaurus said:


> I was in Paris CDG, of all places, and they kept trying to get me to take off my Love bangle. I told them it doesn't come off easily, without a screwdriver, and the agent asked me where I got a bracelet like that. To which I responded, "It's French." He shook his head and just let me through after that.



We must have gotten the same agent!! Haha! My best friend and I were flying out from CDG to Dubai, and our Loves set off the alarm - the man told us to take them off but we said that you couldn't without a screw driver - he gave us this 'what the hell' looks until a woman near him said in rapid French that it was a Cartier bracelet. He then rolled his eyes and then let us go on our way! 

In Dubai however, it too set off the alarm, but the woman took one look at it and just let us go! 

It is ironic that this particular Frenchman doesn't know some of the wonderful things that his home country produces - makes me wish that I could be French and support the French economy with pride (meanwhile, I go broke with a fabulous looking closet)!


----------



## SapphireGem

I’ve been thinking of getting a Love bracelet. 

However, I travel quite a bit. I’m guessing the bracelet screws would be an issue walking through the airport body scanners. Will you please share your Love bracelet and airport experiences?  I’m also curious if the experience differs based on the airport. 

I look forward to reading everyone’s posts. Thanks in advance!! [emoji847]


----------



## lynne_ross

I never set the metal detector off with just one love. With 2 I set it off about 50% of time. Now with 3 I set it off all the time. I was travelling a lot for work and it only takes an extra couple minutes to get the wand treatment. Airports recognize the bracelets now, so not an issue for me.


----------



## baghagg

My one rose gold Love with four diamonds sets off all airport metal detectors (But not courthouses,  go figure..)


----------



## chicfashluvr

When I wear my 2 stacked, they set off the detector. When I take the cuff off, usually it doesn't go off but I've had mixed experiences. Never had a real "issue," I just explain I can't take it off and they'll usually wand over it and let me through. Really a non-issue


----------



## SapphireGem

Thank you! Thank you very much for replying!


----------



## LVjudy

I hv pre TSA & more often than not must go through the scanner “hands up” detector when traveling. At one airport I had to leave the pre TSA line & walk down to another scanner bc of my bracelet.  Didn’t hv to wait in line again, but it was a hassle. 

Always get wanded over as well. It’s not really a bother but worth a mention


----------



## karolinec1

I have both the JUC and the love on one arm, and a Rolex and a diamond tennis bracelet on the other.  I’m also TSA pre-check, and travel through airport security probably 4-6 times a month.  I have set off only one alarm:  Dallas Fort Worth.  I took off the JUC, and no issue with one love bracelet.  If anything, I would have thought the hunk of steel Rolex would have set it off, but no issues!!


----------



## Morrison7552

No issues. Most major airports have body scanners and I’ve never set any off. Just like in a court house being a juror they asked me to remove them but I told them they were screwed on and they laughed and let me through.


----------



## auntynat

Hi, I travel around twice a month internationally, mainly Asia Pacific and Europe, and my RG Love sets off scanners around 60pct of the time. I walk through with my arms crossed at the wrist and lowered as recommended.  Ost airport staff recognise 'the one screwed on' now and you will get padded down, but it's minutes or less (in my experience). I've never been given a hard time for not being able to remove it.


----------



## morc324

I read on one of the threads here to hold up the arm that your bracelet is on halfway (so your hand is near your chest) when you walk through. It has seemed to work for me


----------



## lovieluvslux

SapphireGem said:


> I’ve been thinking of getting a Love bracelet.
> 
> However, I travel quite a bit. I’m guessing the bracelet screws would be an issue walking through the airport body scanners. Will you please share your Love bracelet and airport experiences?  I’m also curious if the experience differs based on the airport.
> 
> I look forward to reading everyone’s posts. Thanks in advance!! [emoji847]



I traveled a bit late 2017.  Especially going through ATL-Hartfield and Dallas.  I cannot imagine being stopped and frisked or asked to wait for an invasive scan with all the airport traffic, crowds, and stopgaps. I don't own a Love yet for I'm deciding between Love and JUC.  Reading this makes me lean toward JUC.  

I know ATL has many issues, like the power outage and adding another reason to delay me getting to prepare, snack and relax before my gate scares me.  I'm curious as to what you will decide.


----------



## karolinec1

lovieluvslux said:


> I traveled a bit late 2017.  Especially going through ATL-Hartfield and Dallas.  I cannot imagine being stopped and frisked or asked to wait for an invasive scan with all the airport traffic, crowds, and stopgaps. I don't own a Love yet for I'm deciding between Love and JUC.  Reading this makes me lean toward JUC.
> 
> I know ATL has many issues, like the power outage and adding another reason to delay me getting to prepare, snack and relax before my gate scares me.  I'm curious as to what you will decide.



I fly in and out of Hartsfield a couple of times a month.  No issues, with both the JUC and Love on one arm.  However, my H belt buckle did set it off once.


----------



## bunnyNwife

Never once I didn’t trigger the alarm since I got the Love bracelet 3 months ago. I tried to put under long sleeve, stuff my hand inside my pocket, stuff a finger in between, non works. Haiz... Kuala Lumpur, Spore, Bangkok, Frankfurt, Zurich...


----------



## Winston3043

I have the WG cuff and it sets off the scanner about half the time. It hasn't been an issue, and I've only been asked to take it off once. I think at the bigger airports they see Loves often enough to know the drill.


----------



## lilsweetie

the only place it has set off security is YVR (Vancouver BC). Everywhere else it is a non issue.


----------



## voodoodoll2005

I've only flown a couple of times since getting the bracelet. No issue whatsoever.

I'm told the metal detectors at airports are set to find magnetic metals like iron or steel.  So previous metals like gold or platinum don't set them off.


----------



## tenshix

It almost always beeps for me when I travel internationally (mostly around Asia: Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Japan), but when I fly in the US they usually don't.

I fly pretty often and so far no one has ever asked me to take them off, they just have a woman pat me down and use the hand scanner. There were very few times the security would see the bangles and just make a comment like, "Oh, THOSE.. Ok you can go."

I'm assuming that since Love bracelets have been around for a long time and are widely popular, most airport security people probably recognize them that when they do beep they're more lax about you keeping it on (knowing that it's difficult to take off).


----------



## kitty nyc

I also got the pat down etc and was fine.


----------



## nastasja

When I first got mine, it never triggered but lately, it always does. But I read other people’s comments about sticking a finger between your skin and the bracelet, and that helps to not set off the alarm.


----------



## Le Lion

I have my Love a year now and I had never problems with the security check. But I am curious, do you ladies travel with the small screwdriver in your handbag? 

I always thought I should take the screwdriver with me, but I am so afraid that they say I can’t take it with me in the plane for security reasons.


----------



## karolinec1

Le Lion said:


> I have my Love a year now and I had never problems with the security check. But I am curious, do you ladies travel with the small screwdriver in your handbag?
> 
> I always thought I should take the screwdriver with me, but I am so afraid that they say I can’t take it with me in the plane for security reasons.



I carry the screwdriver in my wallet always...  Just in case.  But I’ve never been asked to take it off.  I wear 2 JUCs and a love bracelet, and my watch, and my tennis bracelet.  Everything else other than the Love can come off if the detector goes off.

I’ve read that it depends how fine the machine is calibrated - eg TSA precheck does not get set off with zippers, etc. because it’s calibrated lower.  I’ve also read that it’s not just THAT you have metal, it’s the density of the metal (e.g. how thick it is).  So at DFW, the agent suggested I thin out the bracelets by separating them a little and allowing some space between them when I walk through.

None of the agents ever seemed disconcerted or surprised by the bracelets though.


----------



## LemonDrop

I have been reading over these threads. What’s the best way to go through the metal detector the first time? With my arm up like in an L shape. Or with one hand around the braclet? Does security actually let people walk through like that? With one hand around another wrist? I guess eventually I will figure out what works for me. But was wondering how to start ?


----------



## BreathAir

Hello! Does anyone who own Cartier Love Bracelet and travel I ternatinally? 
Forster westband help the alarm susyr?? Can you help this question please?? I finally decided and am about to purchase the love bracelet, a classic full bangle that I plan to wear 24/7. I don’t like cuff option. But  I concern I sometimes travel internationally  and read thread of airport security alarm beap by the bracelet?? I don’t want to be stopped and stuck at security guards in the airport. I really appreciate for your help Thank you!


----------



## BreathAir

Hello! I know this thread is older but I didn't receive comment on my own Thread and I'd like to know if anyone could help and give me answer here....I greatly appreciate it!  
My question that I'd like to ask is ---
Does anyone who own Cartier Love Bracelet often travel internationally? Does anyone know or experienced If the sports west band could help the alarm system? Or anything else could help alarm system not beep without remove the bracelet? Can you help this question please?? I finally decided and am about to purchase the love bracelet, a classic full bangle that I plan to wear 24/7. I don’t like cuff option. But I concern I sometimes travel internationally and read thread of airport security alarm beap by the bracelet?? I don’t want to be stopped and stuck by the security guards in the airport. I really appreciate for your help Thank you!


----------



## bellapurse

BreathAir said:


> Hello! I know this thread is older but I didn't receive comment on my own Thread and I'd like to know if anyone could help and give me answer here....I greatly appreciate it!
> My question that I'd like to ask is ---
> Does anyone who own Cartier Love Bracelet often travel internationally? Does anyone know or experienced If the sports west band could help the alarm system? Or anything else could help alarm system not beep without remove the bracelet? Can you help this question please?? I finally decided and am about to purchase the love bracelet, a classic full bangle that I plan to wear 24/7. I don’t like cuff option. But I concern I sometimes travel internationally and read thread of airport security alarm beap by the bracelet?? I don’t want to be stopped and stuck at security guards in the airport. I really appreciate for your help Thank you!



It always beep in all airports I’ve been to (Lisbon, Paris, London, etc).  Before I go through I tell them it’s going to beep and I show them.  Many are familiar and those that aren’t will ask if you can take off and I say I can’t.  Sometimes they pat me sometimes not but it’s not a big deal.  Some of the security people have given me tips to see if it will not beep but it always beep. It’s doesn’t bother me.  Me and my family have gotten used to it.


----------



## BreathAir

bellapurse said:


> It always beep in all airports I’ve been to (Lisbon, Paris, London, etc).  Before I go through I tell them it’s going to beep and I show them.  Many are familiar and those that aren’t will ask if you can take off and I say I can’t.  Sometimes they pat me sometimes not but it’s not a big deal.  Some of the security people have given me tips to see if it will not beep but it always beep. It’s doesn’t bother me.  Me and my family have gotten used to it.


Thanks for the response! Have you ever experienced from USA to Asia airports too? I sometimes travel to Europe and mostly travel to Asia very often.


----------



## bellapurse

BreathAir said:


> Thanks for the response! Have you ever experienced from USA to Asia airports too? I sometimes travel to Europe and mostly travel to Asia very often.



Same experience


----------



## annanas

Within Europe it will beep in most places. I’ve noticed Swedish metal detectors are super sensitive, they beep every single time for me (I wear two). I once had someone in a regional airport tell me I wasn’t very smart to wear bracelets you can’t take off for flying, cracked me up  but it wasn’t like there was much she could do about it. I do raise my hands so they know in which area the metal is. I go through the scanner if there is one but most airports don’t seem to have them, only fairly large ones.


----------



## smiley13tree

I travel internationally at least once a month and it beeps from time to time. A quick pat down and I’m good after showing them the bracelet.


----------



## honeypeach

I don’t travel much but I went into courts on a daily basis as a lawyer.

Everything will set the alarm on, my bracelets, my heels (metal inside), my colleague’s belt buckle.. I will be wanded most of the time. Thankfully courts security never asked people to remove any jewellery or belt, so that may be different to airports.

I don’t think there is much difference in terms of the purity of the metal, as gold jewellery has 75% gold and my Hermes silver jewellery has 92.5% silver. Both set the alarm on every time. However, Fashion jewellery never set it on at all, Chanel long necklace went thru without issue, it’s relatively light weight and obviously not made of any precious metals, I don’t think it’s even solid...

I think it’s more about the volume (and density) of the metal, so a pair of higher 3 inch heels will set the alarm on, and my kitten (1.25 inch) heels do not.


----------



## MagpieInTraining

I have a friend who has the classic bracelet (YG if it helps), and she got a cheap screwdriver from the hardware store that is capable of unscrewing her bracelet which she carries in hand luggage when she is travelling. She told me the story of how she almost missed her flight once because the bracelet set off the alarm and she had no way of removing it and it became kind of an ordeal because the person doing the check didn't recognise it and was insisting she remove it so she had to request a supervisor to authorise the wand check etc etc. She said its never happened to her since then - most airports it either doesnt get set off or they accept that she cant remove it and wand check her - but that instance has made her wary and now she always carries a small cheap screwdriver. Interestingly, a lot of places she travels to the screwdriver isnt allowed in hand luggage, but they've never caught her, except once where she explained its to remove her bracelet and they let her keep it (after logging it).


----------



## princessna

Just got my 1st Love bracelet, am getting the taxes refund at airport and have to hand-carry the item for proof. But am wondering if the screwdriver would get pass the airport detector? Or should I check-in the screwdriver? 

In aus, leaving Sunday!


----------



## jayryan

I flew with the screwdriver in my carry from SFO and some European airports as well (amsterdam & Paris) and it wasn’t a problem


----------



## princessna

Just to update, I asked the SA that i bought from in Melbourne. She said its fine to just pack the screwdriver into check-in luggage. So i did. And airport detector didn't ring with my bangle.

YAY!


----------



## N_Tonks

I know this is an old thread but wanted to contribute. Went through security at the Las Vegas airport this week and had on a white gold JUC (classic width) and a VCA signature perlee. Was in TSA pre check line. Set off the metal detector. The TSA agent looked at my wrist and said something to the essence of oh, those are *those* bracelets. Asked me if they came off. I didn’t want to take them off so I said no. They had me go through the body scanner.

So, long story short, JUC *will* set off metal detectors, and in TSA precheck.


----------



## scheurin

Yes, exactly. They always do with mine but no issues so far...


----------



## NY2LA

My cuff set it off in JFK. Never know


----------



## chicaboo

When I wear my regular love by itself, the alarm doesn’t trigger. But since I added the small jux stack, it sets off each time.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

When I flew to London a few years ago, mine went off. The funny thing is, after I explained to the TSA agent that it can't be removed, she said yeah I know. it's the Cartier bracelet lol. I thought that was funny.


----------



## PLC259

I have two thins and one regular love and sometimes they go off and sometimes they don’t in the walkthrough metal detector. If I have the option, I just use the body scan. It’ll trigger, but it shows the location on their screen, so then they just look at my wrist see the bracelets and send me on my way. If I try the walkthrough and it beeps, occasionally they haven’t let me use the body scan and instead have to wand me, which take a little longer. All in all it’s never been a big deal!


----------



## emo4488

PLC259 said:


> I have two thins and one regular love and sometimes they go off and sometimes they don’t in the walkthrough metal detector. If I have the option, I just use the body scan. It’ll trigger, but it shows the location on their screen, so then they just look at my wrist see the bracelets and send me on my way. If I try the walkthrough and it beeps, occasionally they haven’t let me use the body scan and instead have to wand me, which take a little longer. All in all it’s never been a big deal!


I had the same hit or miss experience. I think it depends on the airport. I had to be patted down last time. I hate that…


----------



## PLC259

emo4488 said:


> I had the same hit or miss experience. I think it depends on the airport. I had to be patted down last time. I hate that…



Yes! That’s why I usually just opt for the body scan if I can. They only need to “pat down” the areas that trigger. It’ll show my wrist and they might pat it down if I have a sweater but it’s MUCH less intrusive.


----------



## runningbird

I've gone through the regular scanner at the airport and usually if I lift my arms going through it doesn't set it off.  I have also been asked to go through again and cover my bracelets with the other hand and went right through with no alarm.  But lifting the arms seems to be the easiest to get through.


----------



## Jem131

I automatically bypass basic security and head straight to X-ray, pre-TSA or not because I do never remove my Cartier, VCA or my Rolex. I can’t keep sight of that little bowl so there’s no way I’m taking my jewelry off.


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

I got thru PIT w no beep. I wear a classic love and small love. I showed the female agent first and she said “you’ll be ok”.  At MCO I beeped. The male TSO asked me to remove them, and I said “they are Cartier, I can’t.”  I had the X-ray, and a brief stop at the pad. Another agent looked at me really quickly and let me thru. No pat downs or anything. I think we had a Cartier fan in Pittsburgh tho, bc that TSO was SO nice when I showed her my wrist first.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Victoria11Gliss11 said:


> I got thru PIT w no beep. I wear a classic love and small love. I showed the female agent first and she said “you’ll be ok”.  At MCO I beeped. The male TSO asked me to remove them, and I said “they are Cartier, I can’t.”  I had the X-ray, and a brief stop at the pad. Another agent looked at me really quickly and let me thru. No pat downs or anything. I think we had a Cartier fan in Pittsburgh tho, bc that TSO was SO nice when I showed her my wrist first.


I hope that happens to me today. Heading to Portland, OR for a long weekend, and we head to Denver International Airport today for our flight. But it always beeps when I go through security. Just used to it, I guess. Lucky you!


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

Pop Art Suzy said:


> I hope that happens to me today. Heading to Portland, OR for a long weekend, and we head to Denver International Airport today for our flight. But it always beeps when I go through security. Just used to it, I guess. Lucky you!


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

Ahh! Good luck! You’ll be ok! Enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## Swanky

I still haven't had any issues, not in Dallas, Vegas, Austin, Vail, etc...


----------



## scheurin

No issues here as well but a few extra checks


----------



## joheinous

I used to get beeped all the time. Now I only randomly get beeped. A TSA agent told me to wrap my pointer and thumb from my other hand through my bracelets (pinch my fingers around the whole stack if that makes sense), and it usually works.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Victoria11Gliss11 said:


> Ahh! Good luck! You’ll be ok! Enjoy your long weekend!


Worked out just fine. It was one of those full body scanners so I didn’t have to get padded down or wanded.


----------



## All things chic

I ALWAYS have issues and I'm a frequent flyer. It's the most annoying thing even with clear + Global entry. So now I refuse to even walk through and ask to be patted down. Absolutely dislike having to take my shoes off.


----------



## Swanky

So odd how different it is. I walked through DFW airport security 2 hours ago problem free. Didn’t even set off sensor with new plate in my ankle lol


----------



## asatoasz

Every airport I’ve been to in the last 3 months has been different (since I got the 3rd in my stack, the JUC small with diamonds), sometimes it beeps and sometimes it doesn’t. From JFK, O’Hare, DCA, LAS….doesn’t make sense. Every TSA officer in the pre-check line knows Cartier and I am usually just patted down. I don’t understand why the machines are different though….


----------



## south-of-france

Always a pat down (sometimes so extensive ) and since you get that, you also get an explosives check  That’s in Europe. In the US there’s the full body scanner.
Now I take them off before and screw them back on later.


----------



## Serpenti_Love

I’ve traveled through many airports in Asia (Tokyo-Haneda/Narita, Hong Kong, Taipei, Shanghai, Seoul, and Singapore). Singapore is the only one that set off the alarm a couple of times but they didn’t care when they saw it was a bracelet. The last time I flew out the alarm didn’t go off. 

Been through many major US airports and European ones as well but never set off anything there. I only have one regular Love on me. 

I wonder if different people’s body chemistry (interacting with the jewelry) cause the different reactions to the metal detector  haha.


----------



## south-of-france

^ Or wearing a stack…


----------



## Swanky

south-of-france said:


> ^ Or wearing a stack…



My stack of 3 has never triggered the sensor.


----------



## south-of-france

Swanky said:


> My stack of 3 has never triggered the sensor


Mine always does. No matter which airport


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> So odd how different it is. I walked through DFW airport security 2 hours ago problem free. Didn’t even set off sensor with new plate in my ankle lol


Hi @Swanky--I also have a plate and screws in my ankle and was told it would not set off alarms due to it being titanium. Don't know if that's true but next time I fly I will find out!


----------



## Swanky

kemilia said:


> Hi @Swanky--I also have a plate and screws in my ankle and was told it would not set off alarms due to it being titanium. Don't know if that's true but next time I fly I will find out!




I’ve flown 3 different round trips since getting mine- no issues!


----------



## kemilia

Swanky said:


> I’ve flown 3 different round trips since getting mine- no issues!


Good to know! Off topic but I saw an xray of my plate & screws in my ankle bones once and whoa!!--that was enough for me! I am super glad I could be fixed though.

As for taking the bracelets off--I recently read an article where someone's $6000 bracelet (I figured it was a love) was stolen out of the little basket that jewelry is placed in to go through the machine by itself. Thank goodness for the cameras catching the thief--it was either a TSA agent or some other airline employee. Sheesh!


----------



## All things chic

kemilia said:


> Good to know! Off topic but I saw an xray of my plate & screws in my ankle bones once and whoa!!--that was enough for me! I am super glad I could be fixed though.
> 
> As for taking the bracelets off--I recently read an article where someone's $6000 bracelet (I figured it was a love) was stolen out of the little basket that jewelry is placed in to go through the machine by itself. Thank goodness for the cameras catching the thief--it was either a TSA agent or some other airline employee. Sheesh!




Ugh, what a loser to the person who tried stealing it. Glad they got the jewelry back.


----------



## annanas

I virtually always beep even if I have virtually no other metal on me (except in Geneva the holding a finger inside the bracelets seems to work). I think the metal detectors in Europe are probably set to be more sensitive in general.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Currently at the Portland airport on our way home, and there was a full body scanner like the one I went through in Denver. No problems at all.


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

I even went as far as to ask the TSOs on a subreddit for their thoughts and opinions. One said if I’m worried, the screwdriver is 100% ok to pack in carry-on. Any screwdriver under 7” is fine, so the little Cartier one is ok! But, they added that the bracelet might trigger the alarm but it’s no big deal. Body scan will take care of it.


----------



## emo4488

I find it hit or miss depending on airport. 

On the subject of the theft - I know someone who had a brand new rolex watch stolen by a TSA agent searching her bag. She didn’t realize it was gone until she arrived at her destination. Be careful!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I travel for a week every month for my new job of 6 months and I don’t even bother going through the normal screening- I say “I can’t take these off” and they immediately understand and shoo me off to the full body 3 second scanner and then I just throw up my wrists when I come out- one or the TSA ladies even said “wow you really know the drill” lol


----------



## cloee

It does vary by airport. I always beep from Toronto to US but never on the way back, no matter which airport I’m flying from. For EU, I’ve only experienced it once, from LHR to CDG.


----------



## NY2LA

My cuff set off the alarm once. It was weird


----------



## chicaboo

my bracelets always set off the tsa detectors. I was told to put two fingers under the love bracelet while walking through the detector and it worked great, no alarm trigger!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

emo4488 said:


> I find it hit or miss depending on airport.
> 
> On the subject of the theft - I know someone who had a brand new rolex watch stolen by a TSA agent searching her bag. She didn’t realize it was gone until she arrived at her destination. Be careful!


Hearing this really makes me angry. I just bought my Rolex a few months ago, and I was expecting them to tell me to remove it while entering security, but I would have refused for this exact reason. Nobody can be trusted, sad that not even a TSA agent can be trusted.


----------



## Swanky

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Hearing this really makes me angry. I just bought my Rolex a few months ago, and I was expecting them to tell me to remove it while entering security, but I would have refused for this exact reason. Nobody can be trusted, sad that not even a TSA agent can be trusted.



Went through LAX today and no issues again.
I've never had any issues with my Rolex either


----------



## scheurin

annanas said:


> I virtually always beep even if I have virtually no other metal on me (except in Geneva the holding a finger inside the bracelets seems to work). I think the metal detectors in Europe are probably set to be more sensitive in general.


Second that. Germany seems to be the worst.


----------



## annanas

I was shocked not to beep in Stockholm today! I usually always do there.


----------



## jaskg144

Mine was stuck on my wrist until recently when I had to cut the screws to remove it to have it repaired. I'm having surgery soon so needed it off for that. I've never had an issue (meaning I've never been asked to remove it or anything like that) at a UK or European airport with my Love and they have generally known what it is and understand it does not come off. It sometimes beeps, but they just ask me to hold my hand above my head through the body scanner or scan my wrist with the hand scanner. I do keep my screwdriver in my handbag now though, just in case I need to remove it!


----------



## cartier

jaskg144 said:


> Mine was stuck on my wrist until recently when I had to cut the screws to remove it to have it repaired. I'm having surgery soon so needed it off for that. I've never had an issue (meaning I've never been asked to remove it or anything like that) at a UK or European airport with my Love and they have generally known what it is and understand it does not come off. It sometimes beeps, but they just ask me to hold my hand above my head through the body scanner or scan my wrist with the hand scanner. I do keep my screwdriver in my handbag now though, just in case I need to remove it!


----------



## cartier

Dumb question but do they allow you to take the screwdriver on to the plane?


----------



## Swanky

cartier said:


> Dumb question but do they allow you to take the screwdriver on to the plane?



Yes, I carry my jewelry and the screwdriver in a pouch in my purse when I fly, never had an issue.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

cartier said:


> Dumb question but do they allow you to take the screwdriver on to the plane?


I had my screwdriver with me when I went to Portland, and didn't have any issues. It was in my purse.


----------



## jaskg144

cartier said:


> Dumb question but do they allow you to take the screwdriver on to the plane?



In the US, yes. In the UK, the blade/tool element has to be shorter than 6cm - so I think that means mini screwdrivers are fine. Alternatively, I suppose you could also take a mini glasses screwdriver


----------



## Jetsetmax

Swanky said:


> Yes, I carry my jewelry and the screwdriver in a pouch in my purse when I fly, never had an issue.


Good to know!  Years ago I had problems at 2 airports.  It was a big hassle when I had to explain to the security people that  I couldn't take the bracelet off.  Ever since then, I've taken it off and left it at home if flying.


----------



## youssefm

I always take off my cuff and go through with my full bracelet, beeps every time lol. Always say I can't take it off, sometimes they wave me through, and sometimes they do a pat down. They were quite annoyed with it in Barcelona though, not sure why.


----------



## cartier

I’m travelling from Canada to Dallas and have always left my Love at home. I hate taking it off so I may chance it this time. Anyone have experience going through DFW airport??


----------



## joheinous

cartier said:


> I’m travelling from Canada to Dallas and have always left my Love at home. I hate taking it off so I may chance it this time. Anyone have experience going through DFW airport??


I go through DFW regularly. I would say I rarely have had a problem. In fact, it seems I rarely have an issue anywhere anymore.


----------



## Swanky

All my posts in this thread involve DFW, I've never had an issue.


----------



## cartier

Swanky do you say anything to prompt them or just go through?


----------



## Swanky

cartier said:


> Swanky do you say anything to prompt them or just go through?


Not a word!  It's never once set off a sensor.  I even carry my screwdriver in my purse in a velvet pouch with my unworn jewelry.


----------

